# Databases > Data Warehousing - Typical Informatica Scenarios

## Lokesh M

Hi, Can any one please tell me some of the typical scenarios they faced at work in Informatica and what measures they took to over come them. Thanks in advance!!

NOTE :  _[This question was asked by lakshmi]_

----------


## jagadishwar

Good Question 
I am also requring this question answer.Can any body tell me what are the typical informatica scenorios and what are complex mappings?
Pllz ..Thanks in advance

----------


## sanghala

> Good Question 
> I am also requring this question answer.Can any body tell me what are the typical informatica scenorios and what are complex mappings?
> Pllz ..Thanks in advance


If you are having some typical scenarios, Anybody can discuss and give some suggestions. But it is great that the Geek has to post the Scenario and expalin each and every thing.

Just funny..? And Moderator started this...?

If you any such scenarios like that, Keep posting here and get response..

*Sanghala*

----------


## Lokesh M

Sanghala  It is mentioned in the thread. The question is asked by a visitor to this site.

----------


## sanghala

> Sanghala  It is mentioned in the thread. The question is asked by a visitor to this site.


Lokesh,

I am not misleading anyone by replying like that.
My intension is that you can ask that to gost the typical scenarios that he/she has...! Then all Geeks will try to solve them.

This is I mean to say... Hope, this kind of threads are against the Forum Rules as they will be no meaning for getting different scenarios as different thread and for searching that will be easy.

So My suggestion is to close this thread and Keep posting as different threads for each and every sceanario.

If it hurts anyone - Sorry from my side.

*Sanghala*

----------


## Lokesh M

Sanghala,

May be I interpret the question differently.

To me it appears the visitor to be a fresher. A novice who is just seeking to have a glimpse of a *Typical* Informatica Scenario, with practically no prior experience with it. 

Nope, I did not feel hurt, so no sorry  :Smile: 

Regards,
Lokesh M.

----------


## kripa5000

Hi Can any one explain me how to populate duplicate recs and Unique recs in flatfiles thro Informatica

----------


## sanghala

> Hi Can any one explain me how to populate duplicate recs and Unique recs in flatfiles thro Informatica


Hey *Kripa*,

Source is a faltfile and want to load unique and duplicate records separately into two separate targets; right ??

Here comes the solution - 
SRC - SQ_SRC - SRT - EXP - RTR - TGT

Try with the above and add logic of Sorter to identify duplicates, Use expression to mark the duplicates and finally Router to route to different targets.

_Create the logic - Here just i have given the idea, implement and get succeed yourself. Have any questions, reach me._

----------


## Thekey

Scenario 2:

Have to load every nth row from a Flat file to the target. How do i do that?

----------


## ahammed

Have to load every nth row from a Flat file to the target. How do i do that?

----------


## sudheer.mareddy

Hi friends,
 i want to know about  scenarios in informatica for interview purpos 
 please send some examples 
          thank'Q'

----------


## sudheer.mareddy

how to get n th record in every flatfile to target?

----------


## harish_9873857538

Hi Thekey/Ahammed/Sudheer,

Below is the solution of the Scenario (nth Row Load):

SRC--->SQ_SRC--->Seq_Gen--->Flt--->Tgt

In the Filter (Include all the columns of SQ and 1 from SEQ_GEN), U need to give the condition like:

iif(CURR_VALUE % n = 0)

Suppose n=3, then in above condition the row numbered 3,6,9,12,....so on. Will only satisfy the Filter criteria and will be loaded to Target.

Please let me know, in case any further issue or concerns if u face!

Regards,
Harish Verma.

----------


## Devidasmhaski

How to Establish connection to SQL Server from informatica.

----------


## Rajan Raorane

Kripa,

Duplicate Records : There no need to do any thing jus Do not use look up table
with removal Look up table all you Source rows will append to existing record which will create duplicacy

Unique Records: Use Sorter after the Source Qualifer and Check "Distinct in Properties" ....This will provide you the Unique recorde

----------


## Rajan Raorane

SRC - SQ_SRC -  EXP - FIL- TGT

Go with this logic...Every thing will be loaded in TARGET table

----------

